# libvirt



## vpeleh (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi
I need to install libvirt. When i do configure i have following error


```
checking for DEVMAPPER... no
checking libdevmapper.h usability... no
checking libdevmapper.h presence... no
checking for libdevmapper.h... no
checking for dm_task_run in -ldevmapper... no
configure: error: You must install device-mapper-devel/libdevmapper >= 1.0.0 to compile libvirt
```

Device-mapper is only for linux

Can somebody tell me, can i install libvirt on freebsd as client?
I need only send some command using libvirt to XEN hipervisor that run on another server(linux)

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

You won't be able to get it running natively on FreeBSD. You may get it working using the linux emulation.


----------



## vpeleh (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jgh@ (May 14, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You won't be able to get it running natively on FreeBSD. You may get it working using the linux emulation.



I wrote a port for this. This is only client-side for FreeBSD due to lack of a network virtualization stack, I'm told, at the moment.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/157024

-jgh


----------

